# How warm can you keep a shed during Winter?



## Jon B (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey all, I'm wondering if there's only so much warmth you can add to an outdoor shed?
I'm looking to get either a Sulcata or a Russian tortoise, preferably a Sulcata. We have a big area already fenced off (around 80x60 feet) and decent shed-building experience.
Problem is Winter nights can get below freezing, sometimes into the 20s.
Can you keep an insulated shed at 60-70 degrees in 20-30 degree weather, and would it pose a big fire hazard?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ascott (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, you can....and should not have a crazy increased fire hazard if you do it correctly....


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, it can be done safely,The most important part is the way it is insulated,I have a 8 ft x 8ft house for my sulcata with a 4 foot center peak height that I heat with a 3 x 4 ft heat pad and a 150 watt CHE, I have circulating hot water tubing as a backup in the floor, but have never needed it, I am located in weather zone 7 and sometimes we get single digit temps for short periods during winter,(except last winter which never happened), all walls, floors and roof are 6 inches thick insulated with with foil faced, urethane, Styrofoam, fiberglass, and or mineral wool, with 6 mill poly behind the plywood to help moisture control and air loss through any cracks I might have missed.The ceiling is done with a finish of .032 roll aluminum jacket with caulked seams. I know it may sound like overkill but I didn't want to have to redo it anytime soon,(really ever) Good Luck with your project.


----------



## wellington (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, I agree. I live in zone 5, cold winters. I plan on doing the same for my leopard when he gets older. With good insulation and a good heater, the radiant or oil filled heaters on a thermostat it should stay nice and cozy..


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2012)

Len said:


> Yes, it can be done safely,The most important part is the way it is insulated,I have a 8 ft x 8ft house for my sulcata with a 4 foot center peak height that I heat with a 3 x 4 ft heat pad and a 150 watt CHE, I have circulating hot water tubing as a backup in the floor, but have never needed it, I am located in weather zone 7 and sometimes we get single digit temps for short periods during winter,(except last winter which never happened), all walls, floors and roof are 6 inches thick insulated with with foil faced, urethane, Styrofoam, fiberglass, and or mineral wool, with 6 mill poly behind the plywood to help moisture control and air loss through any cracks I might have missed.The ceiling is done with a finish of .032 roll aluminum jacket with caulked seams. I know it may sound like overkill but I didn't want to have to redo it anytime soon,(really ever) Good Luck with your project.



Len, I got news for you... your tortoise is going to outlive that shed. 

Jon, this is what I did. I'm in Southern CA too, and this is working great for me. The size can be adjusted very easily. I use a thermostat and keep mine at 80 all winter long.
Click here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-Mother-of-All-Tortoise-Boxes#axzz1y06d138Q


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 16, 2012)

Tom said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it can be done safely,The most important part is the way it is insulated,I have a 8 ft x 8ft house for my sulcata with a 4 foot center peak height that I heat with a 3 x 4 ft heat pad and a 150 watt CHE, I have circulating hot water tubing as a backup in the floor, but have never needed it, I am located in weather zone 7 and sometimes we get single digit temps for short periods during winter,(except last winter which never happened), all walls, floors and roof are 6 inches thick insulated with with foil faced, urethane, Styrofoam, fiberglass, and or mineral wool, with 6 mill poly behind the plywood to help moisture control and air loss through any cracks I might have missed.The ceiling is done with a finish of .032 roll aluminum jacket with caulked seams. I know it may sound like overkill but I didn't want to have to redo it anytime soon,(really ever) Good Luck with your project.
> ...


Hey Tom, I know Walker is going to outlive the shed but the shed will outlive me  and at that time the new caretaker (granddaughter) can build him a new modern bungalow with part of her inheritance,


----------



## bigred (Jun 16, 2012)

Len said:


> Yes, it can be done safely,The most important part is the way it is insulated,I have a 8 ft x 8ft house for my sulcata with a 4 foot center peak height that I heat with a 3 x 4 ft heat pad and a 150 watt CHE, I have circulating hot water tubing as a backup in the floor, but have never needed it, I am located in weather zone 7 and sometimes we get single digit temps for short periods during winter,(except last winter which never happened), all walls, floors and roof are 6 inches thick insulated with with foil faced, urethane, Styrofoam, fiberglass, and or mineral wool, with 6 mill poly behind the plywood to help moisture control and air loss through any cracks I might have missed.The ceiling is done with a finish of .032 roll aluminum jacket with caulked seams. I know it may sound like overkill but I didn't want to have to redo it anytime soon,(really ever) Good Luck with your project.



Wow doesnt get much better than that


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent plan Len. Excellent.


----------

